# Brachypelma smithi bite?



## poppaJT (Aug 14, 2010)

How strong is the venom of a Mexican Red Knee tarantula? Thinking of getting one.


----------



## Scoolman (Aug 14, 2010)

poppaJT said:


> How strong is the venom of a Mexican Red Knee tarantula? Thinking of getting one.


Mild. Depends on your personal reaction to it.


----------



## joes2828 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd worry more about the hairs than the venom.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 14, 2010)

I can pinch grab my B. smithi. The only T i own that doesnt give any kind of defense or even try to run away when i pinch grab. Very unlikely you will get bit if you use common scense. If you did get bit it would be because it thought you were food. NW Ts are not as venomous as OW. Id worry about having bad reactions to the hairs. Ive had no reaction to brachy hairs but i know of a member on here that sold all his brachys because of the reaction he had. Get the smithi! Its a hobby staple like the G. rosea!!


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 14, 2010)

As already mentioned it's not too bad (at least in comparison to other species) and will vary based on your own reaction to it (and how much is injected or wet/dry bite).  Check out the bite reports for more info.


----------



## Falk (Aug 14, 2010)

joes2828 said:


> I'd worry more about the hairs than the venom.


I´d worry more about the fangs than the hairs and venom


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 14, 2010)

Falk said:


> I´d worry more about the fangs than the hairs and venom


I'm always more worried about it stopping my heart with its cuteness.  I just showed mine to my sister and even she had to agree that it has a certain appeal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aluras (Aug 14, 2010)

B.Smithi are one of the least likley to bite, you would really have to be messing with it before it would even attempt to flick hairs at you then you may get a display...The only thing I ever got from a B.Smithi was a 2" one I had, I was rehousing it and it got just a bit irritated and flicked a few hairs...no big deal though.
 Good Luck, they are great Tarantulas


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 15, 2010)

aluras said:


> you would really have to be messing with it before it would even attempt to flick hairs


I have to somewhat dissagree. My 2" male smithi will kick hairs when i "intrude". usually when ever i drop in a cricket or try to handle her to show people they are not "monsters" so it may depend on age and sex of T. And every T has its own "personality".


----------



## Redneck (Aug 15, 2010)

I have to disagree with you all.. My 4.5" female will throw a threat up faster than she will kick.. She is almost as vial as my P. pulcher.. I got her because of all the comments I heard about them being oh so docile... Well.. I got the evil one.. :clap:

When she does kick hairs I almost cry.. I hate the itch! As soon as the temps lower for shipping.. She is so gone!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I have to disagree with you all.. My 4.5" female will throw a threat up faster than she will kick.. She is almost as vial as my P. pulcher.. I got her because of all the comments I heard about them being oh so docile... Well.. I got the evil one.. :clap:
> 
> When she does kick hairs I almost cry.. I hate the itch! As soon as the temps lower for shipping.. She is so gone!


Haha id take her off your hands but her fangs would be stuck in them.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 15, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> Haha id take her off your hands but her fangs would be stuck in them.


Yeah.. LoL! I normally have my sister help me pack critters when I ship them.. She dont know it yet.. But she is packing that smithi all by her little lonesome...


----------



## brian abrams (Aug 16, 2010)

*B Smithi Bite*

I agree with the above posts. Bites from this Sp. are extremely rare, but they are very quick to flick hair. I currently own over 40 of them, and have yet to have one throw up a threat display.


----------



## jb62 (Aug 17, 2010)

mines the same ... kicks hair but no aggression other then with food.
E.campestratus is also a great starter t that is friendly/docile mine has only kicked once and that's because I touch her rear leg with the brush..
But she has been handled with no bad signs ( not by me ) and the guy got her out over ten times to show just how calm she is before I paid for her.


----------



## XzotticAnimal420 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ive had several B. Smithis, none of which ever showed much aggression. Even my 28 year old, when she got old and crotchety didnt have much of an attitude at all. They are great spiders, one of the best species in my opinion. This is actually the first time Ive gone without one in my collection, and Im currently looking for another.


----------



## B8709 (Aug 17, 2010)

Try the Bite Reports.

Edit: Nevermind. Seems no one there has been bitten by one.


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 17, 2010)

I've just been offered a pair of Smithi's (and a female Vagans) for $250. Good deal ? They are apparently a year past 2nd instar. I'm quite keen to own a Smithi - so a pair would be great.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> I've just been offered a pair of Smithi's (and a female Vagans) for $250. Good deal ? They are apparently a year past 2nd instar. I'm quite keen to own a Smithi - so a pair would be great.


Seems a little on the high side. Do some shopping around first.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 17, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> I've just been offered a pair of Smithi's (and a female Vagans) for $250. Good deal ? They are apparently a year past 2nd instar. I'm quite keen to own a Smithi - so a pair would be great.


Thats quite a high price. You could find a Mature female for around 130ish and a mm for ehh 70ish. I think it would be a good deal if they were mature. but they wont be for another year or so. Shop around.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^  she lives in SA(south africa)^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 18, 2010)

moose35 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^  she lives in SA(south africa)^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


I am aware of that. But you have a point. Who knows how the pricing is down there. :?
I do know you can get a P. metallica sling for 65$  All i have to do is send a money order!!:barf:


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah unfortunately I have limited resources when it comes to shopping around.

Just out of interest, can one ship T's from overseas to here ? I do know someone who used to get from the UK to here in SA...(and I'm not talking legalities here, I'm more curious about survival rate)(I'm read about guys in Phillipines ordering from Germany, for example)


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> I am aware of that. But you have a point. Who knows how the pricing is down there. :?
> I do know you can get a P. metallica sling for 65$  All i have to do is send a money order!!:barf:


Some of the other T's I've bought have seemed reasonably priced according to you guys - like the 3inch Chevron for $25 including postage ? 
I did think the price was a bit high but they are supposed to be 2 females and a male.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it would be expensive to ship them but i have heard of Ts surviving 9 days with good packaging. This was of course a lost package here in the US. I think if they are packaged well and the temps are not over 90 deg you would have a very good chance if they are packaged well. Cold pack and styrofoam lined box.


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 18, 2010)

When I was buying B. smithi, I paid 40 euros for juvenile female. In a shop they are about 125 euros. For P. metallica slings I know they are about 75 uros if you buy them at exotic expo. But prices change from country to country...


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 18, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> When I was buying B. smithi, I paid 40 euros for juvenile female. In a shop they are about 125 euros. For P. metallica slings I know they are about 75 uros if you buy them at exotic expo. But prices change from country to country...


That would be a great price for a P. metallica. thats like 90USD. I was reffering to a scam ad ive seen in the calssifieds.


----------

